# Schenker Qualität



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*Schenker Qualität*

Hallo Leute,


ich brauche noch einmal eure Hilfe. Ich habe gestern mit Alienware gechattet das war eher ein Witz.... Deswegen brauche ich jemanden der ausführlich seine Erfahrungen über Qualität Service usw über schenker Notebooks sagen kann.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten. Das Notebook ist zusammengestellt.... Bin kurz vorm bestellen...

Danke und Grüße


----------



## drebbin (11. September 2013)

Wenn du uns preisrahmen und AnwendungsZweck nennst wäre dir hier bestimmt sinnvoller geholfen.
Wenn du jetzt hier ausm Forum schlechte Meinungen erntest bringt dir deine zusammenstellung nicht mehr wirklich viel

Ich selber habe keine Erfahrung mit schenker.nur mein über 5Jahre altes one.de Notebook das läuft wie am ersten Tag,bis halt auf Akku^^


----------



## stadler5 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Es gibt auch noch andere Anbieter von Clevo Notebooks wo das P/L möglicherweise besser ist.

Da wären z.b Hawkforce LUNA2 - SERIES - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution
                    ONE MINI ALLROUND GAMING - ONE Computer Shop
                    XMX XMX Gaming Shop

Da ich mit Hawkforce die besten Erfahrungen gemacht habe, würde ich dir eher zu Hawkforce raten.


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

Preislich liegt das ausgesuchte sYstem bei 2700 ca... Es geht aber net um die Qualität der Systems sonder eher um Verarbeitung und generellen Service sowie Tests auf lange Sicht


----------



## jaggerbagger (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Bin mit one.de auch sehr zufrieden. 
4 Jahre altes Notebook. Nur Akku läuft nicht mehr wie am Anfang. Service ist bei denen aber auch gut.


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Warum ist dort preislich zu alienware so ein unterschied bei noch besserer austattung?

Bezahlt man bei alienware nur den namen?


----------



## Shimboku2 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Ich war mit dem One Kundenservice komplett unzufrieden Das war aber vor der Umfirmierung von lahoo zu one.
Derzeit werkelt bei mir ein Schenker Notebook. Bis jetzt war der Service Klasse.


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Und die Qualität shimboku2? Damit meine ich Gehäuse und Verarbeitung... oder auch Touchped etc

und

Warum ist dort preislich zu alienware so ein unterschied bei noch besserer austattung?

Bezahlt man bei alienware nur den namen? 


​


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Nun wie sagt man das jetzt ohne zu verletzen? 

Alienware ist mehr etwas für Leute die sich nicht wirklich mit Hardware auskennen und auf Markennamen und "Klickibunti" stehen. 

Cool muß es sein, Cool muß es aussehen, was drin ist, ist fast egal....


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Deswegen Hardwaremäsßig ist das stärkste Alienware für 3299 Euro den Schenker fpür 2700 unterlegen xD

Deswegen wollte ich nur nochmal wissen wie die Qualität etc Touchpad Gehäuse Verarbeitung bei Schenker ist... 



PS: Ich würde mich freuen wenn noch eine Menge Leute Ihre Meinungen abgeben...


----------



## Driftking007 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

also ich hab auch seit einiger Zeit ein XMG und bin sehr zufrieden. Kundenservice ist Top!  Verarbeitung ist auch überraschend gut im vergleich zu anderen Plastikbombern. Klar ist ein Aluminiumgehäuse besser.


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Es wäre doch trotzdem sehr hilfreich, wenn du als TE mal sagen würdest, was du haben willst. Erst dann können wir uns auch nen Bild über Daten/ P/L und Qualität machen.

Die Hardware von One, XMX usw sind alle sogut wie gleich, der jHauptunterschied würde beim Service liegen. Da kannste natürlich bei DELL ne menge Kohle für liegen lassen.


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



the.hai schrieb:


> Es wäre doch trotzdem sehr hilfreich, wenn du als TE mal sagen würdest, was du haben willst. Erst dann können wir uns auch nen Bild über Daten/ P/L und Qualität machen.
> 
> Die Hardware von One, XMX usw sind alle sogut wie gleich, der jHauptunterschied würde beim Service liegen. Da kannste natürlich bei DELL ne menge Kohle für liegen lassen.


 

Das mache ich doch gerne

Prozessor: i7 4900
Grafik: 780
Festplatte 1: 256GB SSD am liebsten samsung 840 pro
Festplatte 2: 500GB 7200 
Killer W Lan und Bluetooth
BlueRay Brenner
16GB Arbeitsspeicher
Windows 7 Home 64bit

so in etwa...


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Nur mal vorsichtig gefragt: Ist Dir bewußt, das Du für das gleiche Geld einen Desktop PC incl. 27"-120Hz-Monitor, High-End Grafikkarte und Wasserkühlung bekommst?


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Nur mal vorsichtig gefragt: Ist Dir bewußt, das Du für das gleiche Geld einen Desktop PC incl. 27"-120Hz-Monitor, High-End Grafikkarte und Wasserkühlung bekommst?



ich besitze einen samsung 27 zoll 3d und ein ziemlich gutes desktop system... ich möchte jedoch aus platz etc auf ein notebook umswitchen....

es hat schon alles seinen sinn


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



CaptainThilo schrieb:


> Das mache ich doch gerne
> 
> Prozessor: i7 4900
> Grafik: 780
> ...



Laufwerk? Bildschirmgrösse?

killer wlan halt ich für unnötig, ich hab killer lan und tests belegen, dass es außer der stylischen roten licht rein GARNICHTS bringt^^

Bei XMX wärste mit 3Jahren pick up&return bei knapp 2050€ und was sollen die bei dem gekauften extra service noch groß falsch machen^^


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



the.hai schrieb:


> Laufwerk? Bildschirmgrösse?
> 
> killer wlan halt ich für unnötig, ich hab killer lan und tests belegen, dass es außer der stylischen roten licht rein GARNICHTS bringt^^
> 
> Bei XMX wärste mit 3Jahren pick up&return bei knapp 2050€ und was sollen die bei dem gekauften extra service noch groß falsch machen^^


 

stelle es mir da mal zusammen mal gucken ob ich auf den wert komme.... komme auf 2073 pick up and return habe ich gerade net geguckt...

Beim Display wäre es schon cool wenn es ein 120hz wäre muss aber net zwingend sein. 17zoll
Laufwerk steht dabei  siehe oben

was sagst du denn zu xmx ?


----------



## Shimboku2 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



CaptainThilo schrieb:


> Und die Qualität shimboku2? Damit meine ich Gehäuse und Verarbeitung... oder auch Touchped etc
> 
> und
> 
> ...


 
Innerhalb 3 Jahre 1 x Mainboard kaputt und danach ganz den Geist aufgegeben. Verarbeitung war soweit ok. Tastatur war schwammig. Zu damaliger Zeit war es ein Compal Barbone.


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



Shimboku2 schrieb:


> Innerhalb 3 Jahre 1 x Mainboard kaputt und danach ganz den Geist aufgegeben. Verarbeitung war soweit ok. Tastatur war schwammig. Zu damaliger Zeit war es ein Compal Barbone.




also eher nicht empfehlen und bei xmx gucken ?


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Hatte auch überlegt, mir dort ein extrem Leistungsstarken Laptop zu holen. Hab mich nun jedoch für einen deutlich schwächeren mit Alu Gehäuse entschieden...und habe es bisher auch nicht bereut.

Bei der Vorstellung, jetzt auf sonem Plastik Teil rumzu klimpern, läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> Hatte auch überlegt, mir dort ein extrem Leistungsstarken Laptop zu holen. Hab mich nun jedoch für einen deutlich schwächeren mit Alu Gehäuse entschieden...und habe es bisher auch nicht bereut.
> 
> Bei der Vorstellung, jetzt auf sonem Plastik Teil rumzu klimpern, läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter




hatte ein macbook pro aber das bringt eben nix für gaming... kennst du ein alu gehäuse was top hardware hat?


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

ne, da muss ich auch leider passen.
leistungsstark - ja. aber zumindest bei der graka hat es meistens grenzen.
das beste was ich mal gesehen hatte, war mit ner GTX675M...allerdings bin ich auch kein experte auf dem gebiet!

aber schau mal:
ASUS UX51VZ mit WQHD+-Display im Test
willst du nach diesem anblick wirklich n dickes, plumpes plastik gehäuse nehmen?


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> ne, da muss ich auch leider passen.
> leistungsstark - ja. aber zumindest bei der graka hat es meistens grenzen.
> das beste was ich mal gesehen hatte, war mit ner GTX675M...allerdings bin ich auch kein experte auf dem gebiet!
> 
> ...


 

wie gesagt hich hatte das neue macbook pro retina 

Also davon abgesehen wollte ich nicht groß damit durch die gegend es steht eher zuhause... jedoch ist ein desktop pc mir zu groß und ausserdem wollte ich es mal mit aufs sofa nehmen.

ich weiß langsam nicht mehr weiter... doch wieder zu alienware und mehr bezahlen????

ich meine da stimmt wenigstens die qualität...


----------



## Alex555 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



CaptainThilo schrieb:


> wie gesagt hich hatte das neue macbook pro retina
> 
> Also davon abgesehen wollte ich nicht groß damit durch die gegend es steht eher zuhause... jedoch ist ein desktop pc mir zu groß und ausserdem wollte ich es mal mit aufs sofa nehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Wie ich schon öfters gesagt habe. Telefonier mit den leuten, die vorkonfigurierten Versionen enthalten oftmals upgrades, die kein Mensch braucht! Von SSDs die extrem überteuert sind über unsinnig hohe GB an RAM, USW.
Telefonier mit denen und verhandel dass du bei dem Basis Modell die 780 rein haben willst - Sag dass du bei einigen Konkurrenten ne 780 für xxxx€ bekommst, wie es bei aw ausschaut! 
Wer im Internet bestellt bei AW ist der dumme! Wieso versucht du nicht zumindest einmal das anrufen?? Mehr als dass sie nicht runtergehen kann auch net passieren! 
Bei AW zahlst du den Namen, die "Extravaganz" (Farben, meistens! gutes Kühlsystem, den Vor ort service (Techniker repariert das Notebook ohne einschicken bei dir daheim, so dass du nicht auf das NB verzichten must) usw.
HIER DIE ULTIMATIVE AW Lösung: Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen 
Und konfigurier bitte die 780M SLI. Selbst wenn du kein SLI willst, dann stell es einfach aus, oder bau die 2. GPU aus und VK DIE!!!
DIe 780M sind ordentlich was wert! 
Wenn du das so konfigurierst bist du mit 780M SLI bei 2800€!! Ansonsten brauchst du bei der Konfiguration nicht wirklich etwas upgraden, vielleicht NOCH SELBST eine SSD nachrüsten!
Das M18x mit 780M SLI ist für 2800€ fast schon ein Schnäppchen wenn man den Preis einer einzelnen 780M bedenkt!!


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

alienware hatte ich noch nie vor mir liegen...bin aber etwas skeptisch

warst du schonmal im fachhandel deines vertrauens? (ich weiß...macht man normalerweise nicht) dort kannst du einfach mal n paar geräte angrabbeln.
lass dich nur nicht beraten! was die immer fürn müll dort von sich geben 

edit: das alienware, was Alex vorgeschlagen hat, sieht doch recht vernünftig aus


----------



## CaptainThilo (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon öfters gesagt habe. Telefonier mit den leuten, die vorkonfigurierten Versionen enthalten oftmals upgrades, die kein Mensch braucht! Von SSDs die extrem überteuert sind über unsinnig hohe GB an RAM, USW.
> Telefonier mit denen und verhandel dass du bei dem Basis Modell die 780 rein haben willst - Sag dass du bei einigen Konkurrenten ne 780 für xxxx€ bekommst, wie es bei aw ausschaut!
> Wer im Internet bestellt bei AW ist der dumme! Wieso versucht du nicht zumindest einmal das anrufen?? Mehr als dass sie nicht runtergehen kann auch net passieren!
> Bei AW zahlst du den Namen, die "Extravaganz" (Farben, meistens! gutes Kühlsystem, den Vor ort service (Techniker repariert das Notebook ohne einschicken bei dir daheim, so dass du nicht auf das NB verzichten must) usw.
> ...


 
habe 2 mal mit dem dell chat gesprochen.... die sagen bei der 4800er kann man keine 780 dabei nehmen... desweiteren konnten die mitarbeiter net mal richtiges deutsch...

vielleicht rufe ich  morgen mal an


----------



## the.hai (11. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Ich hab da mal was fieses gefunden, das ding rockt auf jeden fall ganz gut 

MSI GT70SR2-80M41637BWR Dragon Edition (001763-SKU17) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder andere "normale" deko
MSI GT70SR2-80M41637BW (001763-SKU16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

also bei dem sieht das P/L sogar noch echt gut aus udn ich hab selbst nen MSI gamingbook, die sehen schon echt nett  und edel aus.

sofern man es bei nem guten händler bestellt, solltest du auch keine probleme mit service haben. doch alles nur mit bring-in


----------



## CaptainThilo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



the.hai schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was fieses gefunden, das ding rockt auf jeden fall ganz gut
> 
> MSI GT70SR2-80M41637BWR Dragon Edition (001763-SKU17) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> oder andere "normale" deko
> ...


 
Guten Morgen,

das lässt sich natürlich von Hässlichkeit nicht übertreffen!!!  das geht garnicht....

ich weiß langsam auch nicht mehr weiter. Vielleicht steige ich doch bei alienware ein....


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Ich wollts dir nur zeigen, hab ja selbst den GT60 in schwarz. das Metall sieht schon super aus, ist aber im prinzip sogar das gleiche chassis wie medion verbaut.

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7827 (MD98417)


----------



## CaptainThilo (12. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Danke 

ich denke ich gehe auf alienware 18 mit 2 780m als SLI


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



CaptainThilo schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> ich denke ich gehe auf alienware 18 mit 2 780m als SLI


 

Ich will dich ja nicht verunsichern, aber inwieweit braucht ein 18er Notebook wirklich weniger Platz als ein Monit+tastatur und maus?

Wenn du jetzt auf Montage arbeiten würdest oder bei der bundeswehr, dann hätte ich dafür verständnis. aber mit knapp 3000€ was zu kaufen, nur damit man keinen monitor rumstehen hat?

mittlerweile kann man sich gamingsysteme zusammenbauen, die mehr leisten als der alienware und dabei so groß sind wie ne kühlbox. das würde wahrscheinlich nichtmal die hälfte kosten^^


mobil bist du mit 18" auf keinen fall mehr, im ice würden dich deine sitznachbarn dich killn z.b.^^


----------



## CaptainThilo (12. September 2013)

Dann Schlag mal so ein Mini System vor


----------



## Big0 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal Deviltech in den Raum werfen.
Hab für nen Kollegen dort mal eins rausgesucht und bisher ist er sehr zufrieden. Wie der Service ist kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.

Kannst sogar zwischen MSI und Clevo Barebone wählen


----------



## the.hai (12. September 2013)

CaptainThilo schrieb:


> Dann Schlag mal so ein Mini System vor



Altlasten?


----------



## Icedaft (12. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

http://www.drn-stn.com/


----------



## CaptainThilo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



the.hai schrieb:


> Altlasten?



?


----------



## Addi (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



CaptainThilo schrieb:


> ?


 
 Er meint damit ob du noch alte Sachen verwenden kannst wie z.B. Gehäuse, Festplatten , usw

Wie sieht denn deine aktuelle Desktop Hardware aus ?


----------



## CaptainThilo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Er meint damit ob du noch alte Sachen verwenden kannst wie z.B. Gehäuse, Festplatten , usw
> 
> Wie sieht denn deine aktuelle Desktop Hardware aus ?


 
---

sysProfile: ID: 167788 - CaptainThilo 

---


----------



## the.hai (13. September 2013)

Is doch ne schöne maschine, aber das 800d is nen böser klopper, hab ihn auch.

Was sagste zum prodigy gehäuse? Du brauchst ja eigentlich nurn andres board und evtl kühler  es gibt auch noch kleinere.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Zu XMX und One.de:
Die gehören zur Brunen IT-Distribution und bieten über die gleiche Hausbank (Santander) an. Insofern glaube ich hier nur an einen Unterschied wie zwischen VW und Audi...

Von MSI Notebooks war ich verarbeitungs- und lautstärketechnisch bisher 2 mal enttäuscht. P/L ging allerdings in Ordnung. Nur man muss sich auf jeden Fall vor Augen halten, dass man selbst, wenn man 2700€ in so eine Kiste steckt, die nach 2 Jahren veraltet sein wird. Mechanisch sind die auch alle nach 2-3 Jahren am Ende (man soll ja was neues kaufen).

Von Deviltech hört man in der Tat nichts schlechtes.

SLI im Notebook, und dann noch mobil sein zu wollen, ist Kappes. Die Kiste kannst du dann zwar "tragen" und irgendwo "leicht aufbauen", aber für den Zug / Uni etc. isses nix.

15,6" ist mMn die ideale Größe für ein NB-Display, wenn man viel unterwegs ist (täglich). Für "mal am Wochenende mitnehmen" darfs sicherlich auchn 17" sein. Die Größen hatte ich beide über Jahre im Einsatz.


----------



## CaptainThilo (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



the.hai schrieb:


> Is doch ne schöne maschine, aber das 800d is nen böser klopper, hab ihn auch.
> 
> Was sagste zum prodigy gehäuse? Du brauchst ja eigentlich nurn andres board und evtl kühler  es gibt auch noch kleinere.


 
Hey the.hai das sieht ja mal derbe cool aus und so schön klein... könnte man ja mit dem auf den Tisch stellen.

Also mein Dark Rock Pro 2 passt da natürlich nicht rein 

Wüsstest du ein Top Mainboard für meine CPU und einen Kühler?
Passt meine Grafikkarte wohl darein? 
Wie sieht es aus mit dem Netzteil?

Danke!

Grüße CaptainThilo


----------



## Icedaft (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Da passt sogar der Klopper rein:

https://geizhals.at/de/prolimatech-genesis-kuehlkoerper-a615766.html

Warum sollte der kleine Dark Rock Pro 2 nicht passen?

https://geizhals.at/p/8894/788894/788894-2.jpg


----------



## Research (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Also den PC schrinken?

Sonst ist mein Schenker leise, überhitzt nicht und die Verarbeitung top. Stabil ist es auch.
Sogar die Unterseite bleibt Kalt, ohne Isolierung.

Mal auch hier gucken: http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...nOrder=010;020;015;009&bestellnr=XMG-P723-TOP

Oder ganz böse sein: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG U702 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") - Topangebot
Auf der IFA hieß es von denen das dort noch die 8970 kommt.


----------



## the.hai (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Also ich würde mal sowas vorschlagen:

ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe/WD (90-MIBJQ0-G0EAY0DZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

BitFenix Prodigy weiß, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-WWXKW-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

In Summe ca 300€

Wenn du deinen Ram behälst, hast du dann "nur" noch 8gb weil das board nur zwei Bänke hat und die Platten würde ich zu einer neuen 2TB zusammenfassen. Denn das Board hat nur vier Sata. Da liegt aber die Möglichkeit auf der Hand, die beiden SSDs rauszuhauen und eine 250GB Evo zu holen und/oder ne richtige Platte.
Das Netzteil muss fürs Prodigy kürzer sein und deins ist eh mehr als ZU GROß^^


Somit könntest du verkaufen:

800D 
2x4gb
P8 1000W
laut Bucht gibs für die drei Posten schon über 200€

evtl die beiden Festplatten (dann diese neu Western Digital AV-GP 2TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EURX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
evtl die SSDs und dann lieber eine richtige neu (Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

Das wäre mein Vorschlag.

Außerdem wäre es natürlich sehr schade, so ein potentes System komplett zu verkaufen um sich dann nen schlechteren Gaming SCHLEPPtop zu holen^^


P.S: es steht halt zur Debatte:

Rechner schrumpfen und keine 500€ zu investieren oder komplett Verkauf und Neukauf eines Laptops mit ca. Verkauf-Neukauf= -1500€.


Hättest du jetzt nur Müll zuhause, dann ok, aber bei sowas?


----------



## Addi (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Naja der Dark Rock pro 2 geht schon rein , ist aber ein wenig Fummelei , man muss dazu den Festplattenkäfig und den 5.25er Schacht entfernen und dann kann man das Mainboard + Kühler mit etwas Hirn hereinfummeln


----------



## CaptainThilo (13. September 2013)

Danke für die vielen Antworten 
Irgendwie glaube ich das ich das System doch behalte... Nen Laptop ist wirklich der falsche weg und wenn überhaupt gehe ich auf ein kleines System wie vorgeschlagen  

 

Würde die Grafikkarte den reinpassen?


----------



## Addi (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Die Grafikkarte passt auf jeden Fall


----------



## Alex555 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*

Also mit einem Desktop kann ein Laptop P/L-technisch niemals mithalten. Das funktioniert nicht.
Ein Laptop ist vom Thema Mobilität her trotzdem selbst einem Mini PC haushoch überlegen.
Wenn man mobil sein will, braucht man aber auch kein 18" NB mit 5,6KG (AW M18) 
Ich würde dir vorschlagen, du baust ein Mini System auf Basis des Bitfenix Prodigy M, dann bist du nicht an Mini ITX gebunden, bzw. falls du ein kleines System haben willst, ein Coolermaster Elite 130 (brauchst dann aber einen anderen CPU Kühler, z.B. H60 o.dgl.).
Neben diesem Mini ITX Gaming System (solltest du für ca. 1300€ ein extrem gutes zusammenstellen können, v.a. im Hinblick auf die bereits vorhandenen Komponenten (I7 3770K, GTX 670, usw.) kaufst du dir dann noch ein 13" NB, mit dem du aktuelle Spiele zumindest in mittleren bis hohen Details spielen kannst (mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P303 PRO Gaming Notebook 33,78cm (13.3") ) ,oder aber ein noch mobileres 11Zoll Gerät, mit dem du auf mittel gut durchkommst (HD Ready Auflösung: mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG A102 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 29,5cm (11.6") )


----------



## Addi (14. September 2013)

*AW: Schenker Qualität*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Ein Laptop ist vom Thema Mobilität her trotzdem selbst einem Mini PC haushoch überlegen.



Wozu Mobilität ? Der Threadersteller wollte meines Erachtens nur ein wenig mehr Platz haben , das war schon alles.

Ein Schlepptop ist sinnfrei in meinen Augen.


----------



## CaptainThilo (14. September 2013)

rako81sna schrieb:


> Wozu Mobilität ? Der Threadersteller wollte meines Erachtens nur ein wenig mehr Platz haben , das war schon alles.
> 
> Ein Schlepptop ist sinnfrei in meinen Augen.



So sieht es aus


----------

